# Hawaiian Woodworkers



## NorwoodOrigins (Sep 23, 2013)

i have just moved home to maui. i was gone for 2 1/2 years. now i just want to set up my own carving business, and sell my wears out of galleries and shops on the islands. i have been carving for a couple years, but could definitely still learn several things. what i am trying to find out, is if there are any woodworkers on maui, who might be willing to entertain taking on an apprentice. i need to build up my tool inventory, but it would be really cool, if i could make money while still being in the woodworking realm. any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

